# Kits



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Gaga had 7 kits this morning  Rupert Is now in another hutch and she's looking after them nicely  So chuffed! Its her 1st litter.


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

Awwww! They are adorable, congratulations!


----------



## itsstacey (Jun 12, 2012)

They're beautiful! could i ask something? my jill, whom i've had 4 over 4 weeks was mated with before i got her. her little belly is growing by the day and her teats are pronounced but not swollen. And she hasnt been pulling out her fur. i dont know wether or not this is a aign of pregnancy, false pregnancy, or if she's just becoming tubby. she is sleeping alot more, and eating more often. what do you think? ive never had any eperience with ferret breeding as i had my other two neutered.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

Absolutely no idea sorry. I planned this litter so I had dates to go on etc.. My guess and thats only a hunch is yours probably is but don't quote me.


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

The kits are 3 weeks old now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lovely kits looks like you will have some nice silvers or even Dark eyed whites you cant tell just yet


----------

